

PBX Hell: 50+ Hacks Get to a Real Person in 10 Seconds or Less - sagar13d
http://www.voip-news.com/feature/50-plus-pbx-hacks-030308/
It's infuriating to sit on hold for 20 minutes, only to be connected to a service agent has less knowledge about how to help you. The following tricks will help you skip to the head of the line and find a better person to talk to.
======
xirium
I'm quite impressed with the quantity of tips. Many articles in this format
struggle to present five factoids.

From the article: 32. Do nothing.

Sometimes, this leads to disconnection. Re-connect and try 0 or "agent". For
smaller companies, you may speak to the same person regardless of options
selected. In this case, the purpose of a menu system is only to collect
statistics. If the statistics are ignored then the menu system is futile.

From the article: 49. Hard to Find 800 Numbers

In the UK, <http://www.saynoto0870.co.uk/> allows you to find cheaper
alternatives to premium rate telephone numbers. Often, premium, national and
freephone numbers map to the same PBX.

